# ~Contest~ Cleanest & Dirtest! Open!~



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hope that there is no limit to the number of photos per person... 

My sister's horse, Siskiyou:




























My horse, Abbe:


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hmmm, let me see what I can dig up here....

Well, I think I have some good "clean" ones, but my "dirty" one may not really qualify?
(Does snow count, or does it have to be mud?)


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

^^ I LOVE the snow all over his face. haha


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Not over 10 please. Mud, water, dirt, mud or grass. No matter just a dirty horse or clean. By the way pretty horses!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Cowgirl101 said:


> By the way pretty horses!


"They" thank you! :lol:


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dirtiest::





Cleanest::
well I couldn't find any hahaha anyone with a white horse knows it's nearly impossible to keep them clean most of his "clean" pics he's either got grass stains or something on him lol


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Cleanest: (I never have seen her more white lol)









dirtiest


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

My horse Jack!!!


----------



## DanceOfTheDead96 (Sep 28, 2010)

Cleanest:



















And dirtiest:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

This little sequence shows Soda rolling (4 times) after a spring ride. 

1. Middle of first roll








2. Getting up.








3. Again








4. Getting up.








5. Didn't get quite dirty enough. :shock:








6. And again.... :lol: He was obviously a little irritated with me.








This is right after a full bath.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Ha... well Ill put the cleanest first... so you can tell how he's suppose to be....
CLEAN: 







DIRTY:


----------



## mmpgrumpy (Jul 30, 2010)

I feel like this contest was made for my horse and his brother. Those two are dirt magnets!
We'll start with Grumpy .
Right after a bath the day before a show








At his worst...
















And this is what he normally looks like. I couldn't keep this horse clean if he were stalled 24/7.









And now for Kokomo!
At his best:








At his worst:








I don't have any good pictures of what he normally looks like, but it's not much better than what he looks like at his worst.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

So cute, I can tell this contest is going to be a hard one.
By the way there 3 winner is dirty and clean.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

*Dirty...*

Piglet:









Pappy:









Fendi:





























*Clean...*

Fendi:









Mystique:



























: )


----------



## ArabianAllie (Oct 3, 2010)

He just had a bath and was still wet, I put him in the round pen because it had full sun on it.... He then went and got hosed down again. The look on his face like, "what did I do wrong, Mom?!"


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

^Hehe! I think the look on his face is more "What ya gonna do about it?" lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

CloudsMystique said:


> *Dirty...*
> 
> Piglet:
> 
> ...


Sorry but I can't see them


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

CLOSED! I'll be judging the photos, thanks you for everyone who had entered. The longest the judging will take it a week. Thanks again!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Weird... I can try just posting links...


Dirty:

Piglet:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3193/2911109624_ac07568247_z.jpg

Pappy:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2238/2816398760_55b8d35a17_z.jpg

Fendi:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3178/2784675988_564c6ca90f_z.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3379/3178167727_0d2f5f4b73_z.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3042/3080339094_3f0b43511c_z.jpg





Clean:

Fendi:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3146/2815546151_52cbaf69a1_z.jpg

Mystique:
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4108/5071481659_4251e724ce_z.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4029/4693992071_a920fa1d18_z.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3170/2784523258_7e6ce40bef_z.jpg


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

I see them now, still not done with the judging soon. Sorry I was sick, in a week or so I'll have them!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Cowgirl101 said:


> I see them now, still not done with the judging soon. Sorry I was sick, in a week or so I'll have them!


Okay, awesome


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Cleanest winners
1.Visbre
2.MN Tigerstripes
3.CloudsMystique

Dirtest winners
1.Cowgirl140ty
2.Phatomcolt18 
3.mmpgrumpy

Clean&Dirt winner first and second place please PM me the photos for your prize.
Everyone did a great job!


----------



## stsjade (Feb 12, 2011)

CLEANEST and DIRTIEST...


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

stsjade said:


> CLEANEST and DIRTIEST...


This thread is old, the contest is way over, and the OP was banned


----------

